# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Insect vision of robots, University of Adelaide, Adelaide, South Australia, Australia

## Airicist

Researchers:

Steven Wiederman

Zahra Bagheri

Benjamin Cazzolato

----------


## Airicist

"Robot eyes will benefit from insect vision"

June 10, 2015

"Properties of neuronal facilitation that improve target tracking in natural pursuit simulations"

by Zahra M. Bagheri, Steven D. Wiederman, Benjamin S. Cazzolato, Steven Grainger, David C. O'Carroll
June 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots are using dragonfky eyes to better track moving objects" 
The tiny insects see in low-res, but are masters of motion tracking

by Levi Sharpe
June 12, 2015

----------

